# Chili



## grinsinthedark (Mar 2, 2011)

This fish was my favorite fish. He is quite handsome. I didn't have a digital camera at the time so I took his picture with my Droid phone. He was nameless for a very long time. I didn't know what to name him. I tend to try and name my fish whatever comes to mind, but no names come to mind for my fish. Any who, I wound up calling him Chili for some reason, and thus, before he died of old age, he at least got a name. Old age is all I can say. I must have bought him when he was an old fart. He was full-grown and beautiful. He wasn't sick, he was very healthy. Water was fine. He swam fine. After two weeks, he just died. Because I'm not putting this up on the day he died since it was many months ago, he died in December or early January. He was so handsome! I would have loved to try breeding with him. He would have had some handsome fish.

I fell in love with him when I saved him at Petco, and he was flaring at me with that cute face. I had to have him. As you can tell by the emoticon, I'm not too sad that he died (death happens). He was wonderful for the two weeks I had him. I only have fond memories surrounding this fish. He's my love fish. I just hope I can one day find another halfmoon as pretty, handsome, and as cool as he was.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

sorry for ur loss he was so pretty


----------



## grinsinthedark (Mar 2, 2011)

It's all good. I feel like I'm in the movie "Stella" whenever I see his picture. My soul cries: "CHILI!" "CHILI OH GOD! CHILI!" Not in lament but in love. I love him even though he's dead and gone. I still love him! People might think I'm insane, but I do! I can't explain it. lol

_Chileh_~


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

I know what u mean i just lost little Dastan but im hapy hes not suffering


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Chili. He was very pretty.


----------

